# Inverter connected to all 'van sockets??



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

We don't use mains electric normally and all the 'van's sockets therefore remain unused.

Is it possible/safe/unsafe/advisable/inadvisable/etc to temporarily connect our 1500watt inverter to the (disconnected!) mains input, in order to use the 240v sockets which are at the other end of the 'van from the inverter? I appreciate strict discipline is needed should this be feasible.

Thanks.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

It is possible to connect the inverter to your 240v sockets, But you will have to wire in a double pole change over system. Either manually or via a switched relay system.


You should not carry this out unless you have a very good understanding of the work required. If not get it done by an electrician

steve & ann. teensvan


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you connect your inverter to the van's EHU then not only will you be enabling the 220V sockets but also anything else that runs off that circuit, such as the fridge. You therefore need to make sure that the fridge doesn't autoswitch to mains input as otherwise you would be in danger of draining your leisure battery. You also need to think about your leisure battery charger as I imagine that it will attempt to recharge the leisure battery through the inverter.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you connect your inverter to the van's EHU then not only will you be enabling the 220V sockets but also anything else that runs off that circuit, such as the fridge. You therefore need to make sure that the fridge doesn't autoswitch to mains input as otherwise you would be in danger of draining your leisure battery. You also need to think about your leisure battery charger as I imagine that it will attempt to recharge the leisure battery through the inverter.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

We always install an inverter this way as it is far more convenient to have all the 13 amp sockets available, not just a single point (which will always be in the wrong place :lol: )

Simply isolate your 13 amp socket circuit (s) and connect to the load (output) of a suitable switching device and then the inverter on the original input (supply) to the sockets, the other.

You can buy off the shelf "switching units" that have clearly marked terminals to allow for easy installation, the Sterling unit for example also allows for a generator to be added into the mix.

Cheaper and easier is a double pole 220 VAC 30Amp relay and a junction box, if you understand the concept of what your doing.

Eddie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All our sockets run off the inverter in the build, apart from one for the fridge, another for the charger, and I'm thinking of installing a couple of single sockets, for possible resale purpose if we end up having to sell it in the future, but mine are totally separate systems.

However in the Laika, all the sockets were EHU ones, but I split one side off and connected then to the inverter, and labeled them as such til we got used to it as we only wild camped the EHU ones never got used.

It is only a DIY job if you know how a domestic setup works, what I would suggest is to run a new set of sockets from the inverter, via a simple plug, you get the best of both worlds that way, but only if you know what you're doing, 230v will kill you regardless of where it comes from.

If not sure exactly what you are doing get a pro in.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

And don't forget to put a RCB in series, post inverter to maintain protection as your sockets will be being supplied from the inverter so by passing the existing mains protection

Eddie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I intentionally didn't mention that, as if you know what you're doing that is a must, and a given, and if you don't then they are awkward to wire properly the first time, so best left to the sparky types.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> All our sockets run off the inverter in the build, apart from one for the fridge, another for the charger, and I'm thinking of installing a couple of single sockets, for possible resale purpose if we end up having to sell it in the future, but mine are totally separate systems.
> 
> However in the Laika, all the sockets were EHU ones, but I split one side off and connected then to the inverter, and labeled them as such til we got used to it as we only wild camped the EHU ones never got used.
> 
> ...


Probably the easiest and safest solution as above, just plug in a 230 volt extension cord with a few outlets in it and put in a convenient place. I suppose it depends on how many outlets you already have built in. Ours only had 2 both not in the best places.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks folks! 

Just to reassure all my camp site neighbours, if I do it it WILL be by a qualified electrician and NOT by Bodger Bazbro!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Bazbro said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> Just to reassure all my camp site neighbours, if I do it it WILL be by a qualified electrician and NOT by Bodger Bazbro!


Good
I am coming to Devon in December so don't want ant burning rubber smells on the air.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Burning rubber... and hair... and skin...!!!

As John Travolta once said (sung) "It's electrifying!!"


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

the set up i did on our caravan that we replaced with the motorhome is to connect the inverter to a blue 16 amp socket that stores in the battery box , just connect to the mains inlet and everything works , as said i turn off the charger and select energy rarther than auto on the fridge , i now have the same set up on the motorhome and all works ie all sockets and microwave , its a sterling 1800w inverter , 3x 110 amp batteries topped up with 2 x 100 watt solar panels , is there anything wrong with this set up ? jim


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

crusader said:


> the set up i did on our caravan that we replaced with the motorhome is to connect the inverter to a blue 16 amp socket that stores in the battery box , just connect to the mains inlet and everything works , as said i turn off the charger and select energy rarther than auto on the fridge , i now have the same set up on the motorhome and all works ie all sockets and microwave , its a sterling 1800w inverter , 3x 110 amp batteries topped up with 2 x 100 watt solar panels , is there anything wrong with this set up ? jim


Hi Jim

I would have been tempted to do the same but ours came pre wired with the change over thingy.

Seems pretty fail safe to me, certainly no chance of two supplies coming in at once.

Martin


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

I have a 3 way switch installed.

1st position is for EHU.

2nd position is for my 2000 watt inverter.

3rd position is for my Honda genny that is now running on gas from our big underslung tank and now lives in the old gas bottle store, I can run it without getting above normal temperature if the locker door is left open.

All done by a gas installer for Auto Gas.

You can only run whatever the switch position is at, all done by an Auto Electrician and a domestic Electrician as the Auto Electrician wouldn't touch 240 volts.

So the answer is defianatly yes.

Ray


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My inverter auto changeover relay just feeds one radial that feeds 4 sockets including the sink area. I don't need every socket to be live nor the fridge as Tv & sat are 12 volts.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-131253-.html


----------

